# Late Risers



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

All last week we were hunting ducks and geese in fields. Traditionally, the duck hunting is best from 1/2 before sunrise to one hour after sun up. Geese get going a little after sunrise and can fly until 10 or so.

Last week is was really cold and we expected the birds to be flying early. Not so. Mallards were flying strong between 9 and 10am. Did not have a duck fly into the decoys until after sunrise. We were pretty worried that the ducks had changed fields. Then after 9, flock upon flock began dumping into our spread.

Geese did not even think of moving until 9am and most held on the water til past 10am.

*Anyone else see the same ?*

Full moon could have accounted for late night feeding, but it was cloudy most nights - that factor should have been eliminated.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

The last three days, saw the geese sit until close to 10. Then they flew again about 1 hour before sunset. Hardly saw any ducks in the fields until close to sunset. It was cloudy at night for the most part. I was wondering if they get into the night feeding pattern when the moon is full and then feed at night, regardless of whether it is cloudy.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I've always thought this getting up early was overated - Geese I saw sunday came off between 9:00 & 10 am

My shoulder is sore today & it feels great


----------



## fast eddie (Oct 18, 2002)

Our group had the same experience last week. 10am all the way until sunset was steady. All mallards, flocks in the hundreds feeding in stubble barley fields, and easily decoyable. The snows wouldn't give us the time of day, plenty of passes but no commitment to the spread.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I had the same experience also.The ducks came out a sunrise,again at about 1 o'clock and again before dark.


----------



## Ken Vermeulen (Sep 17, 2002)

I've heard (and also experienced) that when the potholes are first beginning to freeze, and the daytime temps are just above freezing, that the birds tend to stay on the water longer to keep it open. This seems to be consistent with everyone's experience last week. Any thoughts?


----------

